# My other family members



## Seiryu (Jun 19, 2009)

Yey it worked!

This is Seiryu, a male 3 year old Green basilisk I got as a baby.






And this is Verde, another 3 year old male Green basilisk. Got both of them together.





And their enclosure. It's 6 feet long, 5 feet tall, 4 feet wide. Sadly had to split it in half to 3x4x5 each (L, W, H) since I got 2 males bah!
It's Poppler wood and Luan Plywood sheets. The "pond" is 3x1.5 feet and 7inches deep. Each get 1.5x1.5 ft of water to swim in. Everything has 3+ coats of Polyurethane (took forever!). The branches are real driftwood I got at a river and cut. Then power washed and sanded. And Polyurethaned as well. The vines are fake and are used for grips/looks. Have a few other things I plan to add. They destroy any live plants I use . They look so small in there I know lol. You can see Seiryu in the water on the right side barely.
Oh and 3 UVB lights that hang down (1 on each side and 1 in the middle) and then 1 heat lamp on each side for basking (90-100degrees F) that are mounted on top. The lid of the enclosure also opens up. But havn't really had to yet.


----------



## Isa (Jun 19, 2009)

Seiryu and Verde are very cute and they have a nice enclosure.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chadk (Jun 19, 2009)

Very nice! I have 2 water dragons in a similar custom enclosure. Had a brown basilisk as a kid. Loved watching it run on it's hind legs (my water dragons do that as well). Sady we had no idea what we were doing and kept it in a small tank with no UVB and probably no idea what the temps were. It didn't live too long  I was about 8yrs old.

Did they start fighting at some point? I still don't know if mine are male or female. They are still less than a year old.


----------



## Seiryu (Jun 19, 2009)

chadk said:


> Very nice! I have 2 water dragons in a similar custom enclosure. Had a brown basilisk as a kid. Loved watching it run on it's hind legs (my water dragons do that as well). Sady we had no idea what we were doing and kept it in a small tank with no UVB and probably no idea what the temps were. It didn't live too long  I was about 8yrs old.
> 
> Did they start fighting at some point? I still don't know if mine are male or female. They are still less than a year old.



Oh you bet they did lol! I tried it for 1 day, well it was more like 10minutes. They saw each other, went for it. Verde ended up biting Seiryu in the thigh and Seiryu got Verde on the tail. Barely any bloodshed and immediately put medicine on them. Then I had to build the middle wall which was a pain. If you do end up getting males, you will need to seperate your dragons. Mine were about 1 year old when this happened.


----------



## chadk (Jun 19, 2009)

What do you mean you tried it for a day? Were they raised together as babies or did you get them when they were a year old and then try to put them together? 

Mine are about 2 or 3 months apart in age and about 6 inches different in size. They've been together for about 7 months now and have never fought. The smaller one is a little intimidated by the bigger one, but they have plenty of room to keep to themselves if they want. Sometimes they do that, but once in a while they'll be napping or basking together.


----------



## Seiryu (Jun 19, 2009)

chadk said:


> What do you mean you tried it for a day? Were they raised together as babies or did you get them when they were a year old and then try to put them together?
> 
> Mine are about 2 or 3 months apart in age and about 6 inches different in size. They've been together for about 7 months now and have never fought. The smaller one is a little intimidated by the bigger one, but they have plenty of room to keep to themselves if they want. Sometimes they do that, but once in a while they'll be napping or basking together.



I tried it for a "day" but it was really 10minutes. Sorry for the confusion. I put them each on their own side, but they saw each other and started fighting within that 10minutes. Then I seperated and put them back in their old enclosures until I had the wall put in.

Yes I got them together as babies (8weeks old) 3 years ago. They grew up in the same cages until they were starting to fight somewhat. I was hoping it was just them not having enough room so I hoped I could keep them together in the big enclosure.

Ya, you could be lucky with a female (the intimidated one). Or they havnt reached sexual maturity. Really the only way to tell is after a year old. Even if they ar'nt fighting, but both are males. It really is best to seperate them (learned the hard way). You never know when they might snap.


----------

